
Why Twitter is Inane - buckpost
http://fourreasonswhy.com/2007/11/29/why-twitter-is-inane/
======
mattculbreth
I love Twitter (mattc58) regardless of what it says about my apparent ego and
anti-privacy fetishes.

~~~
donal
Yeah, I've got to admit to being quite addicted. I like twitter and tumblr
because they feel liberating in comparison to "blogging." I always felt like I
had to craft and labor over what I want to say rather than just saying it. I'd
rather spend my time hacking and then tweet or post a few thoughts or
questions and move on. I'm a developer, not a journalist.

------
icky
We use twitter for actual work. :-)

A cron script monitors site availability. If the site is down, it uses twitter
to IM or SMS us. :-)

~~~
mattculbreth
Cool idea, but boy you don't want to depend on Twitter being alive.

